# Diamond Deadeye Loose Cam



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

The two module screws are loose on my Diamond Deadeye. Can these just be tightened back up with some blue Loctite or is it meant to leave some separation for the string. I'm thinking it can just be tightened back up using the Loctite so it doesn't happen again..


----------

